
Every TED talk ever [video] - chair6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9advgMBbdo
======
zunzun
THANK YOU FOR POSTING THE LINK.

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News? (Edit: it
looks like we've asked you this embarrassingly often already. We ban accounts
that ignore these requests and I don't want to ban you, so if you'd please
just fix this we'd be grateful.)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

p.s. Coincidentally, I just deployed a bunch of code changes to try to do away
with allcaps titles forever. It turned out to be harder than I thought.

~~~
zunzun
Why are you embarrassed by this? Your code changes should be sufficient.

~~~
dang
It's embarrassing, or ought to be, that we've had to ask you a half-dozen
times already to stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News.
Continuing to do that will get your account banned, so please stop.

Since most of those comments haven't had to do with allcaps titles, the code
changes are not, alas, sufficient.

